# mississauga water hardness



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I have had a mbuna tank for a while, but I just realized that I've never tried to modify water hardness 

do you guys modify tap water hardness for cichlids in GTA? or is water hard enough? 


my test (probably innacurate) shows that the water is about 7.8ph


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Analysis of water from Lake Ontario:
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10558

Lake Malawi fish, and most Lake Tanganyikans seem to do just fine in Lake Ontario water.


----------

